
Wear Leveling - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wear_leveling
======
hilbert42
Can someone tell me what USB/thumb drives use wear leveling. In my case this
is problem when I use them for say PVR/set-top-box video recordings.

(I've noticed my SanDisk USB/thumb drives developing strange errors such as
not being able to fast-forward videos at certain points within the recording
(viewing crashes). Play the video back at normal speeds and it works OK.

If the drive is full and I delete the wayward file then record a new over the
same space (which it has to do as that's the only space left on the drive)
then the new file acts similarly badly (whereas other files on a different
part of the same drive work AOK.)

I put this down to the fact that the said drive has no wear leveling. Is this
correct?

